# INFP and the Taurus zodiac sign



## infpstarwarsnerd97

So after taking the 16 personalities test I found out I'm a INFP, my zodiac sign is also a Taurus, and I was looking at the personality traits of the Taurus, and I found it interesting how unlike an INFP this zodiac sign is. So I was wondering how many other people under the Taurus zodiac sign are also INFP? if not what is you're zodiac sign? I feel like I'm in the minority on this, but just curious.


----------



## IntrepidDreamer

Hi & welcome ! :hampster:
Im an INFP and also a Taurus , so you are not alone in that.
Im curious as to why you are thinking INFP traits and characteristics are so conflicting to desciptions of a typical Taurus ?


----------



## Burning_Daylight

Hello @infpstarwarsnerd97 and welcome!


----------



## Mange

Taurus's planet is venus which is art, beauty, love, sensuality, femininity. I think INFP and taurus fit well together but I'd say it matches closest with ISxx. Taurus is quiet and peaceful, patient, stable, family/relationship oriented but also strong willed and inclined to go it's own way/make it's own rules. Introverted sensor.


----------



## Bijoux

There is more than just the Sun sign to get an overall impression of a person's personality. There is also the Ascendant, Moon, Mercury, Venus, the houses in one's chart, etc. You have to look up up your entire birth chart to see more. I will say that the Taurus description in general does sound very xSFP though.


----------



## butterflyeffect

Another INFP taurus over there! I agree it is sometimes a bit contradictory which is amazing! Even more excitement! Like as if just being an INFP, always bubbling with emotions, wouldn't be enough!


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

*MoT- Standing in for Cafe Bot*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Stasii. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## TwoStepsAhead

I'm INFJ-T and a Scorpion


----------



## infpstarwarsnerd97

Thanks guys for all the responses and the warm welcome to the forum (sorry It took so long to reply to this thread haven't been on in a while). It's nice to know that I'm not alone on this. I have kinda come to the conclusion that there is little correlation between Meyers Briggs personality types and there Zodiac signs anyway. I also find that Meyers Briggs is bit more accurate on your personality because it's based off of your responses rather than the month You are born in


----------



## ShatteredHeart

INFP Libra, and the stars align pretty well with that combo


----------



## Dream_Crusader

I' m an INFP , Taurus too. And your absolutely right about how it doesn't seem to match. Also welcome to the forum . ;3


----------



## darcstar3

i see its a bit late, but...

welcome!!

make sure you take a good look around the forum, and dont be afraid to join anything that seems interesting

hope to see you about ^.^


----------



## infpstarwarsnerd97

Well I guess it's because Taurus is seen as very practical and down to earth, while the INFP's head is way up in the clouds as is mine most of the time, lol, I daydream a lot.


----------



## IA91011

infpstarwarsnerd97 said:


> So after taking the 16 personalities test I found out I'm a INFP, my zodiac sign is also a Taurus, and I was looking at the personality traits of the Taurus, and I found it interesting how unlike an INFP this zodiac sign is. So I was wondering how many other people under the Taurus zodiac sign are also INFP? if not what is you're zodiac sign? I feel like I'm in the minority on this, but just curious.


I am also an INFP Taurus and also the most impractical person I know. I've always seen myself as a water sign so it's kind of strange


----------



## Ewok City

IA91011 said:


> I am also an INFP Taurus and also the most impractical person I know. I've always seen myself as a water sign so it's kind of strange


I'm an INFP Cancer, and I've always seen myself as an Earth sign. 😂 Strange...!


----------



## tanstaafl28

IA91011 said:


> I am also an INFP Taurus and also the most impractical person I know. I've always seen myself as a water sign so it's kind of strange


FYI, the OP hasn't actually been on here since 2017


----------



## tanstaafl28

Ewok City said:


> I'm an INFP Cancer, and I've always seen myself as an Earth sign. 😂 Strange...!


FYI, the OP hasn't actually been on here since 2017. I'm a Cancer too, but I don't question my being a water sign (nor ENTP).


----------



## Ewok City

tanstaafl28 said:


> FYI, the OP hasn't actually been on here since 2017.


We know, but his legacy lives on......if we bump his thread. 😄



tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm a Cancer too, but I don't question my being a water sign (nor ENTP).


Oh hi fellow Cancerian! 😃👋


----------

